# Kaine Waiting in the Aisle?



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

That Clinton has serious medical issues is now evident. Now that everyone is aware of this, the globalists have to be preparing for a change of plans.

Cokie Roberts is getting the people mentally ready for it:



> Cokie Roberts said Monday on NPR that there were whispers by Democratic Party establishment members that Hillary Clinton may have to step aside from the race because of her health, Mediaite reports.
> 
> Clinton's health has become the central focus of the campaign after she was forced to leave Sunday's Sept. 11 memorial in New York and was taped almost collapsing and getting helped into a van. Her campaign later revealed she was diagnosed with pneumonia on Friday, leading to criticism for keeping the illness secret for two days.


Roberts: Democrats Whispering Clinton Might Step Aside from Race

Will Clinton step down, or will she heroically expire?


----------



## TacticalCanuck (Aug 5, 2014)

Its not just pneumonia thats for certain.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

No no no, you guys don't undersrand. She only has a hang nail and she is a true warrior for roughing out her gruelling schedule. 

Sent from a Galaxy S5 far far away.


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

What will the Democrats do? Hold another convention for nomination for president? Do the bylaws of the party have rules for this eventuality?


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

Hillary will drop dead in her tracks, before she withdraws, IMHO anyway. And she just might do that, drop dead I mean. Caine seems like a blowup doll to me, a no-talent goof who filled out her ticket.
The situation is unpredictable and may become unstable, but I figure that she will die trying to get the Presidency.:glasses:


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Think Weekend at Bernie's. No way she steps aside willingly. Her campaign will prop her up on 2 x 4's if they have to.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

She will run for President from her death bed. No way she quits. The official press release will be a bad hang nail.


----------



## Targetshooter (Dec 4, 2015)

Time will tell all. We just need to hope for the best , " Hillawitch drops out ", " drops **** " , or just " drops on her face " .


----------



## Boss Dog (Feb 8, 2013)

Rush speculated today that obummer & the demorats will offer her a carrot to drop out. A full presidential pardon. That would be tempting.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

IF, and only IF it gets so bad that she is forced to drop out or is in intensive care, Idiot Joe Biden will be their guy to save the day for the dimwads.


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

Slippy said:


> IF, and only IF it gets so bad that she is forced to drop out or is in intensive care, Idiot Joe Biden will be their guy to save the day for the dimwads.


I'm thinking that it would be a colossal mistake for the dems to do that. Thousands if not millions of their minions paid good hard cash to put the Bernie in office, . . . I think Soros would have to have him shot first.

The grass roots backlash would be thunderous IMHO.

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## stowlin (Apr 25, 2016)

Honestly I don't think she's really sick at all. I think she's obtaining sympathy votes.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

What if she is met with an unfortunate accident next month?


----------



## Operator6 (Oct 29, 2015)

Denton said:


> What if she is met with an unfortunate accident next month?


Trump would for sure win.

I think it's 60/40 split right now, Trumps favor


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Denton said:


> What if she is met with an unfortunate accident next month?


You mean "Fortunate" don't you? :vs_laugh:


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

If you believe some of these polls (which I do not) the current electoral college map has it Clinton/Kaine-209-Trump/Pence 154 with 175 up for grabs

RealClearPolitics - 2016 Election Maps - Battle for White House


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

Boss Dog said:


> Rush speculated today that obummer & the demorats will offer her a carrot to drop out. A full presidential pardon. That would be tempting.


Hellery and everyone involved in the Clinton Foundation scams - she needs to cover Bubba and the others that have additional blackmail material - there's enough felonies involved to put a whole lot of people away - Hellery is likely covering even for crap the daughter has pulled ...


----------



## Operator6 (Oct 29, 2015)

Slippy said:


> If you believe some of these polls (which I do not) the current electoral college map has it Clinton/Kaine-209-Trump/Pence 154 with 175 up for grabs
> 
> RealClearPolitics - 2016 Election Maps - Battle for White House


Yah, I was pretty much giving the finger to the polls in my post. I think she's going to have trouble getting people to the voting booth. Oh Lort do I's hopes so.


----------



## stowlin (Apr 25, 2016)

Denton said:


> What if she is met with an unfortunate accident next month?


Poetry, karma, payback; call it what you will.


----------

